# Profinet Verkabelung



## Georgius (8 Februar 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

ich werde in nächster Zeit mal eine Anlage mit Profinet SPS (1500) und ca.  8 Profinet Reglern (8400 TL von Lenze) bauen. Dazu kommt ein Touchpanel welches ebenfalls via Profinet angebunden werden soll. 
Leider habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit Profinet. 
Zwei Fragen sind mir nun gekommen. Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen 4x2 und 2x2 Kabeln bzw. Steckern? 
Und
Wie geh ich bei der Verkabelung vor um möglichst wenig Aufwand zu haben. Also Kabel mit Steckern konfektionieren wir bei variablen Längen selbst. Jetzt sind die Regler nun im Schaltschrank direkt nebeneinander,  da würde es sich ja anbieten vorkonfektionierte Kabel zu verwenden,  die ca. 20 oder 30 cm lang sind. Habe da leider nicht wirklich was gefunden. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?  Normale Patchkabel werden wohl nicht gehen oder (wegen AWG 22).

Über einige Ideen würde ich mich freuen. 

Gruß 

Georgius


----------



## vollmi (8 Februar 2014)

Paarweise verdrillt ist der Standard bei Ethernet jeglicher Art. Darum immer 2x2 oder 4x2 nehmen. Wenn ihr selber konfektioniert und keine pn Stecker nutzt solltet ihr wissen welche pins zu paaren gehören. 1,2 sowie 3,6. 
PN. ist verglichen mit PB nicht sehr anspruchsvoll was die Verkabelung angeht.

Ich nutze wo möglich gleich die Siemens Fastconnect frnc-Kabel und Stecker. Allerdings sind diese Stecker nicht geeignet für geräte welche nicht den Profinetkragen haben, z.B. die Siemens PAC, da reissen die Stecker sehr schnell aus.


----------



## centipede (8 Februar 2014)

Für Profinet IO reicht ein 2x2 Kabel, mehr geht in die FC Stecker sowieso nicht rein.
Für deine Regler kannst du Patchkabel nehmen, sollten aber keine Billigkabel sein. Sollten nach Möglichkeit S/FTP-Kabel sein.
Vorkonfektionierte Kabel bieten sich meiner Meinung nach selten an. Besser man nimmt ein PN Kabel und nutzt FC-Stecker.
Die Montage der Stecker ist nicht allzu fummelig, solltest aber alls Ungeübter mit 5-10min pro Stecker rechnen.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (8 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann Euch nur empfehlen, sich an die ProfiNet Spezifikation zu halten.  Es sei denn Ihr wollt mich zum Kaffee trinken einladen. Die besagt 1x4 und nicht 2x2, AWG 22 usw. Schleifenwiderstand und weiteres will ich nicht heranziehen. Das hat wiederum einen bestimmten Stecker zur Folge, und damit die Mindestanforderung für Kontaktsicherheit, Vibrationsfestigkeit usw. Die Prüfung eines PN Slaves wird mit einem kurzen PN Kabels vorgenommen, damit gibt es auch keine kürzere Kabel. Stecker und Buchsen verursachen Reflexionen, und damit ist bei kürzeren Kabeln der Datenverkehr nicht mehr 100% tig sicher. Das beste sind vorkonfektionierte ProfiNetkabel einzusetzen.

Die Fehlersuche in Profinet-Netzwerken ist aufwendiger, die Messgeräte wesentlich teurer, die Frequenzum Faktor 100 höher  und damit die Rechnung teurer.

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3. Zu sehen auf * meiner Youtubeseite*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer

IVG Göhringer, Mönchweg 5,  71088 Holzgerlingen, Tel.:07031 607880, Fax: 07031 607881 
*Besuche bitte meine Internetseite*
Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen: Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus, Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## vollmi (8 Februar 2014)

Also für mich ist Profinet wesentlich unkomplizierter zu nutzen.
Einfach mit handelsüblichen Patchkabel (CAT5) an die auf der Anlage vorhandenen Patchfelder anklemmen (über die schon Telephone, PCs, Multimedia läuft) und hatte bisher nie probleme dass die RemoteIOs etc probleme gemacht hätten.

Habt ihr da echt soviele Probleme mit solchen Arten von Netzwerken?

Mich deuchts die Elektriker tun sich wesentlich leichter vernünftige Ethernet/Profinet taugliche Netze zu verlegen als sie es bei Profibus hinkriegen.

mfG René


----------



## Georgius (8 Februar 2014)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen interessanten Informationen. 
Mir geht es ja explizit um die Verwendung von Patchkabeln, um eben die direkt nebeneinander aufgebauten Regler zu verbinden. Aufgrund der umfangreicheren und fehleranfälligeren Installation würde ich da halt gerne Patchkabel verwenden,  damit sich der Elektriker um wichtigere Sachen kümmern kann .  
Habe da nach langem Suchen nun etwas gefunden,  was auch für Profinet zugelassen ist. Die Sache mit den "normalen" Patchkabeln werde ich evtl. auch mal ausprobieren. Die Anlage soll ja auch dazu dienen um Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Februar 2014)

Teilweise sind die Spezifikationen auf der Profinet Seite frei verfügbar, unter anderem auch eine Anleitung für die Verkabelung:
http://www.profibus.com/download/installation-guide/

Wenn ich die Tabelle richtig lese sind 2x2 und auch 4x2 adrige Kabel erlaubt.

Denn Siemens verkauft seine 2x2 Kabel ebenfalls als PROFINET-konform (Warum die Siemens 4x2 nicht als Profinet konform angegeben sind weiß ich nicht, vielleicht liegt es ja am Querschnitt).
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...technik/fc-cable-2x2/Seiten/fc-cable-2x2.aspx
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...technik/fc-cable-4x2/seiten/fc-cable-4x2.aspx

Vielleicht erklärt Hans-Ludwig nochmal, wie er darauf kommt dass die Profinet Spezifikation von "1x4" spricht.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Februar 2014)

Wenn wir Kabel selbst konfektionieren, dann verwenden wir auch die Fastconnect-Stecker und das passende Kabel von Siemens.
Aber:
Vollmi hat vollkommen recht mit seinen Hinweis. Du musst hier sehr genau darauf achten, dass die Stecker keinen Druck auf die Buchse ausüben.
Die Stecker sind wesentlich stabiler als die normalen RJ45-Buchsen (ohne Kragen) und das schwächste Glied gibt nach. Und das ist dann eben die Buchse.
Da wir sowieso im Schaltschrank einen Switch sitzen haben, ist manchmal ein normales Patchkabel die bessere Wahl. Gerade bei den von vollmi angesprochenen Siemens Sentron PAC.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Pipboy (9 Februar 2014)

> Warum die Siemens 4x2 nicht als Profinet konform angegeben sind weiß ich nicht, vielleicht liegt es ja am Querschnitt



Gibt es überhaupt PN Endgeräte mit Gbit Interface bzw. sieht der Standard das schon vor?


----------



## acid (9 Februar 2014)

Mit dem von Hans-Ludwig erwähnten 1x4 Kabel hatten wir schon unseren Spaß bei etwas längeren Leitungen, von instabiler bis zu gar keiner Verbindung war alles dabei, wir werden das sicher nicht mehr einsetzen. Laut Hersteller war das Kabel in Ordnung, neue Stecker dran -> geht nix.
Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar warum ein zum Sternvierer verseiltes Kabel (1x4) funktionieren soll, Ethernet-Spezifikationen schreiben paarweise verdrillte Leiter vor, aus logischen Gründen, warum das für Profinet nicht gelten soll ist mir eher unklar.

Zum Verkabeln im Schaltschrank setzen wir meist fertige Patchkabel ein, sind einfach zu handhaben und spart Zeit.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Februar 2014)

Hallo acid,

Es ist richtig, dass ein Kabel 2x2 (paarweise verdrillt) um  vieles besser ist, als ein 1x4 (Vierer verseilt) wenn es um das Übersprechen  von Aderpaar zu Aderpaar geht.  Für Dich scheint das die Fehlerursache zu sein, für mich ist es noch nicht klar, da ich aus Deinem Text eher andere Dinge vermuten würde.  Richtig ist auch, dass das Handling mit Patchkabel einfacher ist.  Richtig ist das Kabel und Stecker immer zusammen gehören. Die Problem liegen meist nicht im Kabel sondern in den Steckern. Aderdurchmesser und Schneidklemmen müssen zusammen passen. Feder und Messer müssen zusammen passen. Auch sollte ein guter Kontakt der Schirmleitung zur Masse vorhanden sein. Aus Sicht der Messtechnik scheinen dass die größeren Probleme zu sein. Und damit kann ich die Lösung Patchkabel nicht unterstützen. Ich zweifle nicht an, Dass Du bisher positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht hast.

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3. Zu sehen auf * meiner Youtubeseite*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer

IVG Göhringer, Mönchweg 5,  71088 Holzgerlingen, Tel.:07031 607880, Fax: 07031 607881 
*Besuche bitte meine Internetseite*

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen: Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus,Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## acid (9 Februar 2014)

Das Kabel sowie auch die dazu passenden Stecker kamen vom gleichen Kabelhersteller (einer mit orange im Firmennamen), auch einen Fehler beim anschließen der Stecker kann ich ausschließen, da ich dem Herrn von besagtem Hersteller die Stecker beim Test montieren ließ. Definitiv war einfach dieses Kabel unbrauchbar, zumindest bei der verwendeten Leitungslänge. Mein Cable Analyzer hat das wohl bestätigt, auch wenn die Herrn von *** das nicht interessiert hat.

Warum du die Lösung mit fertig konfektionierten Kabeln nicht unterstützen kannst ist mir aber immer noch nicht ganz klar?


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Februar 2014)

Hallo acid,

da haben wir uns missverstanden. Selbstverständlich unterstütze ich vorgefertigte Kabel, allerdings keine Patchkabel.

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3. Zu sehen auf * meiner Youtubeseite*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer

IVG Göhringer, Mönchweg 5,  71088 Holzgerlingen, Tel.:07031 607880, Fax: 07031 607881 
*Besuche bitte meine Internetseite*

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen: Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus, Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## vollmi (9 Februar 2014)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> da haben wir uns missverstanden. Selbstverständlich unterstütze ich vorgefertigte Kabel, allerdings keine Patchkabel.



Kannst du das näher erläutern? Ich meine vorgefertigte Kabel können ja auch in Form von Patchkabeln kommen.
Und Patchkabel bezeichnet ja auch nur den Verwendungszweck, nicht die Art wie die Stecker, die Kabel verbunden sind.
Ich meine z.B. das 6XV1871-5BH10 ist doch auch eigentlich per Definition ein Patchkabel und sollte ja laut Siemens für die PN Teilnehmer tauglich sein.

Und wenn man beim Ethernetkabelhersteller die Patchkabel entsprechend bestellt, kommen die doch einwandfrei verpresst mit vernünftiger Schirmung, auch auf dem Stecker.

mfG René


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Februar 2014)

Hallo Vollmi,

Alles richtig was Du sagt:

Aus Wiki: Zitat:
Ein *Patchkabel* (engl. _to patch_ – zusammenschalten), auch *Rangierkabel* ist ein Kabeltyp der Netztechnik und der Telekommunikation. Patchkabel sind meist vorkonfektioniert. Der Begriff Patchkabel bezieht sich ursprünglich auf kurze Kabellängen (z. B. 50 cm oder 1 m), jedoch existiert keine bestimmte Kabelnormung, daher werden häufig jegliche variable, nicht fest verlegte Kabelverbindungen auch als Patchkabel bezeichnet.

Mit dem Begriff Patchkabel ist eine sprachliche Differenzierung nicht mehr möglich um Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten.  Ein vor konfektioniertes nach ProfiNet Norm hergestelltes Kabel kann auch ein Patchkabel sein. Ein um die Ecke gekauftes Pachkabel entspricht bestimmt nicht der ProfiNet Norm.

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3. Zu sehen auf * meiner Youtubeseite*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer

IVG Göhringer, Mönchweg 5,  71088 Holzgerlingen, Tel.:07031 607880, Fax: 07031 607881 
*Besuche bitte meine Internetseite*

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen: Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus, Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (9 Februar 2014)

Hallo Vollmi,

Alles richtig was Du sagt:

Aus Wiki: Zitat:
Ein *Patchkabel* (engl. _to patch_ – zusammenschalten), auch *Rangierkabel* ist ein Kabeltyp der Netztechnik und der Telekommunikation. Patchkabel sind meist vorkonfektioniert. Der Begriff Patchkabel bezieht sich ursprünglich auf kurze Kabellängen (z. B. 50 cm oder 1 m), jedoch existiert keine bestimmte Kabelnormung, daher werden häufig jegliche variable, nicht fest verlegte Kabelverbindungen auch als Patchkabel bezeichnet.

Mit dem Begriff Patchkabel ist eine sprachliche Differenzierung nicht mehr möglich um Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten.  Ein vor konfektioniertes nach ProfiNet Norm hergestelltes Kabel kann auch ein Patchkabel sein. Ein um die Ecke gekauftes Pachkabel entspricht bestimmt nicht der ProfiNet Norm.

Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker, störende Induktivitäten, Kabelbrüche mit dem P-QT 10. Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II, dem PBT4, dem PBT3. Zu sehen auf * meiner Youtubeseite*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer

IVG Göhringer, Mönchweg 5,  71088 Holzgerlingen, Tel.:07031 607880, Fax: 07031 607881 
*Besuche bitte meine Internetseite*

Messgeräte für Bussysteme, Dienstleistungen an Bussystemen: Abnahmemessungen, Troubleshooting und Schulungen für Profibus, Profinet, CAN, AS-Interface, usw.


----------



## acid (9 Februar 2014)

Hallo Hans-Ludwig,

natürlich war mit "konfektioniertem Kabel" keines gemeint, das der gemeine Elektroschrotthändler als Patchkabel verkauft. Ein zB. nach Cat6a (oder Cat5e) hergestelltes Patchkabel besitzt eine entsprechende Schirmung sowie auch das Kabel und der Stecker an sich entsprechend hochwertig ist. Wir setzen Cat6a Patchkabel von Metz Connect für Profinet ein. Ich denke man kann diese problemlos für Profinet verwenden, oder gibt es Gründe die dagegen sprechen?


----------



## IBFS (10 Februar 2014)

acid schrieb:


> oder gibt es Gründe die dagegen sprechen?



ggf. die Rüttelfestigkeit.

Ein SCALANCE mit Kraken zusammen mit fetten SIEMENS-FC-PN-Stecker sind in jedem Fall besser, als eine Baumarkt-Stippe.


----------



## bernd81 (17 März 2014)

Hallo,
wir haben auch gerade einen Anwednungsfall wo wir vor der Entscheidung stehen Patchkabel (kein Billigkabel vom Baumarkt) oder Profinetkabel. Wir hatten mit diversen Profinetkabeln nahmhafter Hersteller Probleme mit Verbindungsverlusten und würden am liebsten alles umstellen auf Patchkabel.
Nur stellt sich die Frage ist das überhaupt erlaubt oder gibt es da eine Norm wo klar definiert ist wenn ich über Profinet kommuniziere muss ich auch Profinetkabel benutzen? Unter anderem werden auch Safety-Signale darüber ausgetauscht.
Viele Grüße


----------

